# One year ago today....



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Miss Holly Belle came home....it's been a great year!

Then: 










Now:










Then:










Now:










And one more Now (just because!):


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How cute was she as a baby? Now she's just gorgeous.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She had a fan club in my old department. I would save the pictures to my desktop and pass them around. I still have them on my work computer.  

She's just the prettiest cat ever! :luv


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Those are great pictures. It's always so cool to see before and after shots of them in the SAME setting! It really helps you see how much they've grown. She's got the most beautiful coloring!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I looked at the pics I took the first night she was here...and then made her do the same type poses tonight to do the comparison. Fortunately she was half asleep and cooperative! She was able to fit her whole body into the underneath of the scratcher when she first came home, now she can barely get her head in :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, so cute - and so much bigger!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

they grow up so fast, don't they?

she really has grown from such a cute little thing into a gorgeous gal


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

She's so gorgeous! She was an adorable kitten and now a really striking cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys! For those of you who weren't here back when we were on "Holly watch" last year....here's some of her baby pics:

1 Week:










4 Weeks:










6 Weeks (this was from my first visit to meet her & the breeder)










8 Weeks:










11.5 Weeks (first night at home)










15 weeks


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awwwwww what an adorable little fluffy monkey! No wonder you fell in love with her when you met her


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG I love the baby pictures! I can't believe how big she has gotten. What a beautiful girl!


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

she is just so beautiful you are so lucky that you can do the than and now pics every toy my cats had as kittens are gone the dogs seem to get to them.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

she grew up so beautifully! :heart


----------



## Cleo_Kittyprrr (Nov 3, 2007)

Too cute! She's getting big!! Holly sure does bear a striking resemblance to my Oscar. Maine ****'s are my soft spot...I love the breed's personality traits. Has Holly taught you how to play fetch yet? Hours...upon hours...of fun! :wink:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

What beautiful pictures. I'd already forgotten that she was ever that little


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She was an adorable kitten, and now she's a beautiful cat!


----------

